# Aqua blue ladies Huffy Sportsman "Made in England"



## ejlwheels

Does anyone want to buy this?

With or without the wheels.
I have a blackwall tire for the rear wheel
the rear brake caliper and lever
and maybe some other parts

ejlwheels@yahoo(dot com)


----------



## sailorbenjamin

what's your location?
B.


----------



## ejlwheels

Minneapolis


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Is that a coaster brake rear hub?
I lived in MPLS for a while.  nice town.  In Maine now.
B.


----------



## ejlwheels

sailorbenjamin said:


> Is that a coaster brake rear hub?




No.  It is a vanilla SA 3 speed with a '73 date.
Probably not the year of the bike.
Bike is more like '65.


----------

